# 2012 PR2 wheelset problems



## Jimmie G (May 12, 2012)

Ok I really dont like hashing this out on the forum but I bought a 2012 Defy1 it has what I would call little cheaper 105 groupset on it with the FSA full speed ahead crankset and PR2 wheels set. After babying the bike the first 75 miles I noticed the wheels are far from being close to true. So I live in houston and bought the bike near austin in roundrock. I call them and get the machine made wheel spill and take them the wheels they want to spoke prep them. I noticed when I pick them up the decal is split where the rim butts up. I was told they were straight and true and should not be an issue. I get them home and put them on the bike tonight and notice the front rim is not acceptable the rear I can live with. But when I dropped them off the rear was worse than the front. And when I put the rear wheel on the bike the derailer was way out of adjustment which would mean the hubs not centered the same. I asked them about upgrading the wheels and have seen some threads about giant having issues with these wheels I also cant get any help from bucks where I bought the bike so how do I get in contact with giant without wheels that hold up to smooth pavement the bike is not something worth spending 1300:00 bucks on.Also I would like to say the staff at bucks was real nice until I bought the bike and then had a problem. I think this kind of service is why our country is going to ****. People seem to think half assing stuff is ok most people wont know the difference. Sorry about the rant but Im sick of spending hard earned money and people not standing behind the product. 

Giants contact info is not very good they make that part a challange as well. So do you send them a certified letter everytime I get on the website in just turns you in circles thinking you can contact them via email. My other bike is a cannondale r800 cadd5 just had to fix it myself after two bike shops in the houston area messed it up and the bike barn in katy put a dent in the top tube charged me money and didnt fix the chaining issue. Thats allright I fixed it and that bike rocks again.

Anyone want to buy a defy1 cheap and make my troubles go away or do I have to just give this thing away.

Jimmie


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry but who are you actually upset with as it's a very confusing post?
Giant or "bucks" the Austin bike shop or two bike shops in Houston or "the bike barn in katy" or ??

Seriously, just take the whole bike back to the shop you bought it from and tell them to sort it all out. If it's too far away then I'm sure your local bike shop could true the wheels for a few dollars.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

i would agree with Sven. Take the whole bike in and have them address it before you leave. Going back and forth makes no sense.


----------



## Jimmie G (May 12, 2012)

Sorry about the rant its not giant up to now I was unhappy with the service at both shops I had gone too. Talked to someone at bicycle world and they said giant has a bad batch of PR2 wheels and have been swapping them out for a better wheel. Sounds like a good thing I know some people are on their game its a matter of finding them thanks for settin me straight and snapping me out of a funk.

Jimmie


----------



## hir0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Jimmy, 
Just curious to know if Giant is taking care of this issue for you?


----------



## Jimmie G (May 12, 2012)

I dont feel like they did they were out of replacment wheels and only gave me 140 credit and the lbs put on some fulcrum racing Ts which are maybe stronger wheels but seem to be heavier. The wheels came off a cervelo and when asked about that they said no they denied it and I told them they dont sell racing Ts they come on cervelos. After They knew I caught them twisting the truth a little the honeymoon was over. The GM told me he would not sell me mavics ksyrium elites and if I was to upgrade I would need to spend 1200 on some zipps. He said the fulcrum racing Ts were in the 600 range with the mavics which they are not. Its not cool when your willing to spend some money and the end result is not even close.I went back with the wheels and 1000 cash in pocket to get my second set of mavics for that bike I liked them on the cannondale so much and they said no. Im on the fence they helped me in the since that I have some new wheels but wanted to spend some money and thought they should have called me and given me some options verses throwing some knock off wheels off a cervelo and calling it a big upgrade. The bottom line is giant has had a bad batch of pr2 wheelsets and they are only worth 140 dollars. Im going to spend about 2500 on a bike for my wife and was looking at giants but after this it wont be giant they have no customer service at all you cant speak to anyone on the phone! You have to go thru tons of crap but they are great company that make alot of bikes and money and dosent want to know what their customers think.

Jimmie

Jimmie


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Everybody who buys a Cervelo diches those Fulcrum 7s before they get out the door.
Cervelo dealers will say or do anything to unload them!

My buddy has a Giant TCR with PR1 wheels, no problems yet. It's a great bike.


----------



## Jimmie G (May 12, 2012)

This is why I want to speak to a giant rep Im not happy with those wheels Im the one who paid for the bike and should have a say in what wheels wind up on the bike. as of now I have had the bike since june and have put 75 to 80 miles on it and most of that was in the first 2 weeks my old cannondale puts that bike to shame. I dont want to ride on the wheelset because then they can say they have been used too much. Its not just the wheels the front chaining is a problem it has a real hard pull on the upshift and is sloppy getting up their fsa full speed ahead stuff is not for me. I know in my mind I should just sell the bike and be done with it but all the giant dealers I have gone too are so into giants they want me to keep it. I know giant makes some good bikes its just I should have spent more and got better chaining system. My cannondale r800 cadd5 has hollowtech and tiagra front derailer sg front rings and shimano duraace 7700 in the rear I just replaced all that stuff and its flawless but im finding out its somewhat like comparing apples to oranges in a mild way. Sorry about all the rants its a learning process for me. I want to sell the bike to someone and hope they would still have a warranty on some giant factory wheels.

Jimmie


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

It doesn't sound like a Giant 'main' dealer you are dealing with.
Not sure about the set-up in the US but here in Oz, it appears each state has at least one 'main' dealer who is dedicated to selling only Giants, while there are also many other shops that sell Giant along with various other brands.
Sounds like you are dealing with the latter type of shop but you really need to be dealing with the dedicated Giant dealer who will have direct contact with Giant USA for your wheel issues and hopefully a decent mechanic for sorting your shifting issues.


----------



## Defy (Apr 22, 2012)

The shifting issue with FSA crank is a common problem. There are YouTube videos on this. 

Sucks about the wheels but yes I would guess that those are only worth that much.

It's a bummer that you are having these issues. I almost bought a bike with the same wheels / crankset but got a model year older model w the 105 crank and Mavic aksiums. I read that these were solid "training" wheels but for the MSRP they are fantastic. 

I think it maybe time to contact Giant corporate or just ditch those wheels.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Jimmie G said:


> Its not just the wheels the front chaining is a problem it has a real hard pull on the upshift and is sloppy getting up their fsa full speed ahead stuff is not for me. Sorry about all the rants its a learning process for me. I want to sell the bike to someone and hope they would still have a warranty on some giant factory wheels.
> 
> Jimmie


A "hard pull" followed by vagueness is a sign of a cable binding issue, not the deraileur or chain rings.
Again, as far as your wheels, you don't say how much you weigh, but most lower-end wheel sets will go out of true when they are new and need timely adjustment. Once they take a "set" they are normally stable going forward.

Again again, you are blaming the bike generically for your lack of understanding of the bike's and part's setup and adjustment needs. If you sell this bike and get another at a similar level you'll see the same sorts of things and be out event more money and time.


----------



## Defy (Apr 22, 2012)

Does the shifting resemble this?

Cervelo P2 - FSA Gossamer/Energy Crank versus Ultegra 6700 - YouTube


----------



## Old Fogey (Oct 18, 2012)

I bought a Gaint Defy Composite 2 from Two Wheels, One planet, in their Costa Mesa Store. Nice people, and they've been very good with me despite my noobness.

I had a problem with the P-R2 wheels in just the first week, far less than 100 miles. TWOP was very good, and fixed it without a problem. It happened again, and this time, I fixed it myself, but made it clear to the store that I wanted a resolution to the problem. He contacted Giant, and in about a week, had authorization to either a) upgrade me to a better wheel, or b) have the bike shop rebuild the existing wheels themselves, my choice. Both were tempting, but I opted for the upgrade, and will have it next week.

Unless there is a problem, I will consider this very good service on the part of both Giant and Two Wheels, One Planet.


----------



## pioline (Feb 3, 2013)

*Problem P-R2 whell*



Jimmie G said:


> Ok I really dont like hashing this out on the forum but I bought a 2012 Defy1 it has what I would call little cheaper 105 groupset on it with the FSA full speed ahead crankset and PR2 wheels set. After babying the bike the first 75 miles I noticed the wheels are far from being close to true. So I live in houston and bought the bike near austin in roundrock. I call them and get the machine made wheel spill and take them the wheels they want to spoke prep them. I noticed when I pick them up the decal is split where the rim butts up. I was told they were straight and true and should not be an issue. I get them home and put them on the bike tonight and notice the front rim is not acceptable the rear I can live with. But when I dropped them off the rear was worse than the front. And when I put the rear wheel on the bike the derailer was way out of adjustment which would mean the hubs not centered the same. I asked them about upgrading the wheels and have seen some threads about giant having issues with these wheels I also cant get any help from bucks where I bought the bike so how do I get in contact with giant without wheels that hold up to smooth pavement the bike is not something worth spending 1300:00 bucks on.Also I would like to say the staff at bucks was real nice until I bought the bike and then had a problem. I think this kind of service is why our country is going to ****. People seem to think half assing stuff is ok most people wont know the difference. Sorry about the rant but Im sick of spending hard earned money and people not standing behind the product.
> 
> Giants contact info is not very good they make that part a challange as well. So do you send them a certified letter everytime I get on the website in just turns you in circles thinking you can contact them via email. My other bike is a cannondale r800 cadd5 just had to fix it myself after two bike shops in the houston area messed it up and the bike barn in katy put a dent in the top tube charged me money and didnt fix the chaining issue. Thats allright I fixed it and that bike rocks again.
> 
> ...




Ihave the same wheel and before 600milles (1000 Km.) i broke 4 spoke 2 front 2 back on easy road and my waist is 146 lb.Al that in olyday far from my home. (carabean aerea)


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

This is an old thread, please people notice the date before you bring these things up. I bet the writer doesn't even remember posting this anymore.


----------



## pioline (Feb 3, 2013)

*Problem Giant wheel PR2*



pioline said:


> Ihave the same wheel and before 600milles (1000 Km.) i broke 4 spoke 2 front 2 back on easy road and my waist is 146 lb.Al that in olyday far from my home. (carabean aerea)


No problem whith dealer the call Giant and tell my no problem whith giant PR2 and replace 4 broken spokes 2 front 2 back (aliment) and charge my near $65 whit taxe to repair .Whell less 600 milles but 18 mounth old and serve for 2 mounth only


----------

